

RSS Feed for Hacker News - Ujjwol

Why isn't there any RSS Feed so that I can subscribe to hacker news ?
======
AndrewDucker
Look for the word RSS at the bottom of the screen...

------
revorad
<http://news.ycombinator.com/rss>

------
gurraman
a little on topic: i'm generating a simple feed for "newest" here:
<http://mimir.pipsq.com/feed.xml> (updates once every 30 minutes, i hope that
is ok by ycombinator).

------
Ujjwol
But it didn't appeared on Firefox's address bar as it does for all other
sites.

~~~
oscardelben
That would only appear if you put a link on the html header of the website,
but you can still use the rss link at the bottom.

